# Vince Carter is NOT the best dunker in Canada



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Believe it or not the best dunker in Canada is a 17 year old white kid from the small town of Taber, Alberta named Henry Bekkering. So far you're all thinking I'm full of %[email protected]#...... This kid can do it all including dunking off of TWO FEET from the free throw line. See for yourself..... 

http://www.basketballjones.ca/videoclips/dunkcomp2003.html


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

The kid can throw down...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

This kid is a better dunker than Jason Richardson, a LOT better, but compare to Vince....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that kid is outright sick! know how tall he is?

however, until i see this kid dunking in the nba or at least pulling some 360 windmills or through the legs dunks he doesn't have Carter beat. BTW, carter's elbow dunk was much better. if you don't think that carter can windmill while jumping over people you're silly. i was loving that kid's windmills but VC is the best windmiller of all time (and the slamnation kids are close). the long distance two footer is amazing but it alone doesn't make you a better dunker than VC.


----------



## smoothee (Apr 16, 2003)

*HAHAHA*

that was just sick....and they thought brent barry was good..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: HAHAHA*



> Originally posted by <b>smoothee</b>!
> that was just sick....and they thought brent barry was good..


actually, barry has taken off from further away from any dunker i've ever seen not named james white.

i'd agree that that kid's performance was a hell of a lot better though.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Those dunks where pretty good, but I have no idea why you said he’s better then Vince Carter, Vince Carter can do all those dunks with ease, there all impressed because he jumped over a guy that 6" something, Vince did it over 7"2. This guy is not better then VC.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vince Carter</b>!
> Those dunks where pretty good, but I have no idea why you said he’s better then Vince Carter, Vince Carter can do all those dunks with ease, there all impressed because he jumped over a guy that 6" something, Vince did it over 7"2. This guy is not better then VC.


This guys dunks we're sick.


Based on what Vince has shown in the last 2 years, I hate to say it but he has nothing on this kid Henry Bekkering. Vince hasen't shown he could jump like he used to the last 2 seasons. Even in VC's prime based on what I've seen on this video this kid would give VC a challenge.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Those dunks were great...but not better than Vince Carter. The NBA guys don't show _anything_, even in the dunk contests.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

*Vince is not the same*

Think about it.... a 17 year old high schooler from a rural town in Alberta can do every dunk Vince can and also a few Vince can't!!! Vince can't dunk from the free throw line, let alone with a two foot take off.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> Vince can't dunk from the free throw line, let alone with a two foot take off.


Did you just start to watch basketball like two days ago?


----------



## theSayHeyKid (May 13, 2003)

Vince doesn't get the same respect he used to as a dunker for one reason...
The dunks he pulls, the 360's, reverses in traffic, and such are just SO easy for him. He not only has great hops, but the great technique to pull off his dunks without making them look that difficult.
For that reason, I still say he's as good as it gets.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you just start to watch basketball like two days ago?


I can safely say I've never missed a Raps' game except for those that weren't broadcasted so the answer to your question is no! 

If I'm wrong then inform me of when Vince has jammed from the free throw line.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

first, you got to distinguish between what Vince can do, and what Vince wants to do. 

Yes, He never done a free throw line dunk before, does that mean he can't do it?

The 360 reverse windmill is TEN times harder than a free throw line dunk.

There are at least 10 players in this league who can pull off a free throw line dunk easily, but they just never did that, because what's the point?

Remember in a play off game against New York where Vince caught the ball with 3 secs to go, and he jump when he's probably 5 inches within the free throw line and dunk the ball. From the last motion you can CLEARLY see that Vince still has a long way to "fly" before he lands, so that's sort of proves he can pull off a free throw dunk.

So, come on, like this kid is nothing compare to Vince Carter. 

And if you really want to see some dunks that is better then Vince Carter dunks, try watch Slamnation.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Has this kid signed with a D 1 school or is he just a dunker!
I don't care if he can dunk over Yao if he can't realy ball.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

It dont work for me


----------



## spursnraps31 (May 30, 2003)

Damn...that was down right nassssty.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>billfindlay10</b>!
> Has this kid signed with a D 1 school or is he just a dunker!
> I don't care if he can dunk over Yao if he can't realy ball.


He signed with Eastern Washington last fall. He turned down the likes of Oregon, Oregon State, Stanford and Gonzaga. Apparently EWU was the one school willing to accept him as a two sport athlete. He also plays football as well and has range on his field goals exceeding 60 yards. Talk about lower body strength! EWU was also really close to home and he had the opportunity to immediately contribute in both sports so I guess it made sense. A junior national team member as well.

As for toiletscrubber, you succeeded in jarring my memory. I remember that dunk and when I think about it I agree he could have sailed further than he did.


----------



## Raptor15 (Jan 26, 2003)

Free throw line dunk, VC can do it! You ain't seen it? Well I have.


1995 McDonalds DC

I also got a short clip of a free throw dunk in ACC (Not sure when) but anyway, its mean! Cocks the ball back with one hand and finishes strongly.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry TMOD but I have to this to Shadows, I know that VC hasen't pulled any sweet dunks lately But the last two season Vince Carter had probably the dunks of the year, this season when he dunked over Tim Duncan the second best defender in the league, and a year ago when he dunked over Ben Wallace. So please don’t come and tell me that VC is not the best dunker. Also I would like to had that I congratulate toiletscrubber on the awesome post he just did to prove Carl English wrong. I would also like to say that Carter as no challenge, and the only challenge in the league I think he has is Ricky Davis, and Davis say that that’s the only person he couldn’t beat at a slam dunk competition. Also I would like to add that Carter is a way better dunker then J Rich.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vince Carter</b>!
> Sorry TMOD but I have to this to Shadows, I know that VC hasen't pulled any sweet dunks lately But the last two season Vince Carter had probably the dunks of the year, this season when he dunked over Tim Duncan the second best defender in the league, and a year ago when he dunked over Ben Wallace. So please don’t come and tell me that VC is not the best dunker. Also I would like to had that I congratulate toiletscrubber on the awesome post he just did to prove Carl English wrong. I would also like to say that Carter as no challenge, and the only challenge in the league I think he has is Ricky Davis, and Davis say that that’s the only person he couldn’t beat at a slam dunk competition. Also I would like to add that Carter is a way better dunker then J Rich.


Sorry, I dissagree

Vince did one great dunk against san antonio the 2nd game of the season and you base the fact he's the best dunker in Canada and NBA because of it??.

Alot of Raptor fans need to realize Vince doesent jump like he used to. I wont believe anyone who bases the idea Vince is still the best dunker based on what he did 1 or 2 times the last 2 seasons or what he's done in the past.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I dissagree
> ...


Vince does jump like he once did, we just haven't actually seen him do it. The few games he played he showed us he could still move around the court, you can't expect the man, coming straight off of knee surgery to pull off some between the legs dunk. Example: When he first came back from his knee injury don't you remember the 360 he pulled off with ease in the middle part of the season. Don't remember against who...but I remember when I saw that I was like VC's back baby!

Vince is the best dunker in Canada. Yeah, maybe you can't base it on the games he played this season and last, but you can base it on the dunks he did pull off 2 seasons ago etc. He still has it. There is no doubt about it.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

and I thought white men can't jump


----------



## Raptors15 (May 23, 2003)

carter isnt only the best dunker in canada, hes the best dunker in north america! HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Can the guys do it baseline on the best players in the world...if not, who cares. I meant that in the nicest way.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> Think about it.... a 17 year old high schooler from a rural town in Alberta can do every dunk Vince can and also a few Vince can't!!! Vince can't dunk from the free throw line, let alone with a two foot take off.


Dude when vince won the dunk comp, he dunked from the free throw line, with two hands. Im not a vc fan, i think he'll never be the same. But u have to give the man credit. Two feet take off? that i have to see.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude when vince won the dunk comp, he dunked from the free throw line, with two hands. Im not a vc fan, i think he'll never be the same. But u have to give the man credit. Two feet take off? that i have to see.


didn't you watch the video?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Dude when vince won the dunk comp, he dunked from the free throw line, with two hands. Im not a vc fan, i think he'll never be the same. But u have to give the man credit. Two feet take off? that i have to see.


VC didn't dunk from da free throw line with 2 hands.. He tried to do it and he thought he did it, but he took off at least 5 inches inside of da free throw line..


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

to be the best dunker, you got to include game dunks, and well vince dunks in the NBA, that other guy doesnt.......


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> to be the best dunker, you got to include game dunks, and well vince dunks in the NBA, that other guy doesnt.......


True. In that case, VC's better... Gotta remember VC's dunk ova Weis durin' 2000 Olympics, can't top that !!


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> to be the best dunker, you got to include game dunks, and well vince dunks in the NBA, that other guy doesnt.......


That's not a very fair statement because this kid doesn't really have the opportunity to dunk in the NBA considering he's only a high school senior. 

I'm pretty sure he'll be entering the college dunk contest next year so you'll get some better footage.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Vince is not the same*



> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> VC didn't dunk from da free throw line with 2 hands.. He tried to do it and he thought he did it, but he took off at least 5 inches inside of da free throw line..


also, there's a MASSIVE difference between jumping off one foot vs two. i didn't get a good enough look to see where this kid took off from but it was DAMN impressive- further (i think) than the other two ballers i've seen do this dunk, jameel pugh and desmond mason.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow, that was insane!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

also i hear that olu (canadian player at american HS) can fly like the phenom he is.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Skywalker is right in the difference in difficulty between a one foot and a two foot take off from the free throw line. Using two feet eliminates a lot of your forward momentum which makes it a lot harder. If you look closely he took off with one foot slightly ahead of the line but the other foot behind.

As for Olu Famutimi, that kid can really fly as well. Two years ago he snapped the rim at dunk contest in Toronto and he was a lightweight back then. Despite this even the most die hard of Toronto high schoolers admit that Olu is not quite the dunker that Bekkering is but they are extremely close. Olu is by far the better overall player. The most highly recruited Canadian ever.... even more than Rautins, Magloire and Denham Brown. 

Famutimi and Bekkering will be teaming up on the Junior National Team next month and the rims are going to be experiencing pain.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Just because Vince Carter has been injured the last two years, doesn’t mean he lost all of is touch, I know he lost some hops, but he’s still the best dunker in my mind and in a lot of NBA players mind. Trust me if this kid would go one on one versus VC he would be afraid and would probably say he has no chance to win. I bet every player in the league thinks that Vince Carter is still the best dunker, you can ask any of those players the question and they will say VC.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

BTW, the best dunkers in the world IMO can do the most difficult (again IMO) dunk- the 360 threw the legs windmill. i've only seen the slamnation guy do it but i know the globetrotter dunker can too.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> BTW, the best dunkers in the world IMO can do the most difficult (again IMO) dunk- the 360 threw the legs windmill. i've only seen the slamnation guy do it but i know the globetrotter dunker can too.


in vince's athletic prime i think he could do this dunk but it probably requires a fair bit of practice and attempts. eventually we should see it in the nba dunk comp if it stays around (and i think it should). vince is such a great spinner and has such great (dunking) ball control to go with his height (the guy i've seen do it is only 6'3 but has really long arms) that he could probably do it. 

remember when shaq started saying he thought vince might come with a 720? i wonder if he's ever done one? i know he should be able to do some kind of 540 reverse- i think jrich has done one in competition.


----------

